# Single Parent Payment while on Maternity leave?



## gillarosa (17 Apr 2008)

Hi,

A friends daughter will not qualify for Maternity Benefit when her baby arrives later this year as she is in her first full time job and does not meet the PRSI criteria, she will be a Single Parent but intends to return to work after the usual leave period, would she qualify for Single Parent payment for that period? she and the father to be are in a relationship together but both live seperately in their family homes. They both work but neither earn enough to set up home together as yet.

Thanks in advance for all help.


----------



## saucystunner (17 Apr 2008)

yes she is entitled to claim single parent payment when she is off work provided she is not living with her partner. if she wished to cut her hours when the baby is born she still might qualify for part payment...


----------



## gillarosa (17 Apr 2008)

Thanks Saucystunner,
So should she have her forms from her Employer filled in / stamped prior
to commencing her leave, I know the benefit wouldn't commence until the
baby is born but they would need to know her salary, estimated date of return from leave?


----------



## Black Sheep (18 Apr 2008)

I'm not sure if her employer would fill up that prior to the arrival but as she also is required to enclose Birth Cert for baby it may not be of any benefit to fill it in advance.
By the way don't forget to inform the one parent family section *in writing* of the date of  return to work so they can adjust her payment. She doesn't need to  do this until shortly before returning
Good Luck


----------



## gillarosa (18 Apr 2008)

Hi Blacksheep,
Yeah its a strange one, I imagine she is obliged to finish work maybe a month before the baby is due but then won't be eligable for Single Parent Allowance until after the babies arrival and in fact after the claim is completed it would be maybe another month. She was maybe naive believing Maternity benefit would be paid but now stuck in a quandry. I'll tell them to get in touch with Citizens Advise or their nearest SW office who can better advise on when and what to claim.
Thanks!


----------



## gipimann (18 Apr 2008)

If she has no other income while awaiting One Parent Family Payment (which in truth may not come through for ages after the baby is born), she can apply for Supplementary Welfare Allowance at the local health centre.   It will be means-tested, based on her parent's income until the baby is born (after that she's treated as a family unit in her own right).   If she qualifies for SWA, this can continue until she is ready to go back to work, or until the OPFP comes through.

She should contact the Community Welfare Officer at the local health centre.


----------

